# Choccy puppy pics please :)



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi can people add some pics of their choccy cockapoos from puppy to recent. I'd love to see them...just to help with the excitement of getting ours but still a few weeks to wait yet. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a thread with some scrummy chocolate cockapoos .. oh I do love the choccies ... 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7214&highlight=chocolate


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

These threads are dangerous! To start with I was most attracted to the blonde and apricots. Now that I've satisfied those cravings, I find myself loving all the pics of the choccy ones. I think there needs to be a special rehab section on here to help with this poo addiction, otherwise I can see myself with one in every colour! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane stop it ... You have Honey coming home soon .. you are so naughty


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Not so much a puppy anymore but I will always think he is my little pup!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Rufini said:


> Not so much a puppy anymore but I will always think he is my little pup!


He has such a beautiful face.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vincent is a prime example of why I love the choccy poos! Such lovely eyes! 

JoJo - don't worry, I think two will be plenty for me for now! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Vincent is a prime example of why I love the choccy poos! Such lovely eyes!
> 
> JoJo - don't worry, I think two will be plenty for me for now! x


Lovely, pleading eyes. Please mum give me all your yummy looking food, you can have mine if you want....!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous Vincent xxx


----------



## mB555 (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't see this when you first posted it, but here's an album of Fred from 7-24 weeks. It's so much fun to see the changes! http://imgur.com/a/bzFVq


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

I love the choccy ones...I think I may get one of those next or a party one xx


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Muttley Brody said:


> He has such a beautiful face.


ahhh stunning. We have a choccy poo that lives up the road from us named Dexter he is a lovely little fella and sure like the girls


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Lolasmummy said:


> I love the choccy ones...I think I may get one of those next or a party one xx


A choccy one would look lovely with your lovely doggies,i'd like a choccy one too.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Choccy must be the next colour after red then as I'd love one too! x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

this is before her swim in the lake






this is rudi on the boat in the lakes 






this is after her swim in the lake


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Some lovely choccies. I'm choccy mad


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

*My Sortof Choccie*

My Sortof Choccie 

Sorry, my silly iphone turns the pics sideways, if you know how to change that let me know! I HATE it!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Petsrlove said:


> My Sortof Choccie
> 
> Sorry, my silly iphone turns the pics sideways, if you know how to change that let me know! I HATE it!!!


I would call this little guy a Belgian Choccy....  yummy!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Oohhhh...I like that name Is there meaning behind that or just a super cute name?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Petsrlove said:


> Oohhhh...I like that name Is there meaning behind that or just a super cute name?
> 
> We have an icecream shop that makes Belgian chocolate icecream, it looks just like your little guys coat! Yummy scrummy boy!


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Too Cute~ I Love it


----------

